# Project 003 1964 Lionel 0626



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

My user name is “Jean Martin” but don’t let the name “Jean” fool you…. I’m actually a male.. I hope that this admission does not cause me to get less responses and help. 

My parents have just given me the Lionel trains they had as kids. I intend to get them running by Christmas 2015, and I would like to do the work myself. They also gave me a 1964 Lionel HO Steam engine 0626 which was mine and my brothers.

I’m new to the hobby but have some experience in making old broke stuff work.. 

This engine is in good physical order..(Cept for the aged traction wheel with a dry rotted rubber band traction device) But the funny thing is that my mother told me that it never really worked well since it was bought. I determined that the motor works well when not under load (not connected to the worm wheel and drive gears) …. I was able to open the gear box up and could find no obvious mechanical reasons that would cause too much back pressure on the motor……. The train will run the track but not very well or fast and the motor gets hot. One question I have is that this:
I notced on my Prewar AC motor trains you can turn the wheel freely… but I cannot do this on this DC HO train, Is that indicative of a mechanical problem or is that to be expected with DC motors?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about your specific loco, but some motors with worm gears can't be turned easily by hand.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would be my guess that your loco has some sort of
binding in the gear train or the rods.

A motor that heats up for no obvious reason is trying
to say I'm working too hard.

When you looked at the gear box was there
lubricant on the gears? If it was dried up
that could be causing a problem.

Another thing you can do, with the shell off, try turning
the motor shaft connected to the gear
box by hand. If you find it difficult to
do, there is binding.

See if you can detach the worm gear from the
rest of the gear train. Then use fingers to turn
the wheels to see if you can detect what is binding. One place to
look would be the drive rods. 

Your AC motor locomotive likely had a standard
gear drive and yes, you can move those wheels
by hand. An HO locomotive's worm gear drive
prevents manual turning of the drive wheels.

Don


----------



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

Will check these ideas out and report back thanks..... Have to push this off till the weekend......


----------



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

So I had a little time (very little) to check some things out on this engine this weekend. By directly touching the DC power to a wheel and frame of the loco the motor turns the drive wheels like a champ. So with that in mind I started observing how the loco rode on the track from what I can see the front truck rides low and is maybe being pushed along.... It has a spring like suspension that attach the truck to the frame...The train body is made of metal and is quite a lode to be pushed if it is dragging the track.... In addition to this I think that the front truck also rubs against the frame when in a turn..Which it always is in on my circular track..... I;m very much in need of the traction band on the drive wheel. 50 years of dry rot has killed it. Mr. Kane from TT tender has none so I'll have to look elsewhere.. 

I also check the voltage all around my circular track and it seems to me to have good connectivity all the way around.

That's where I'm at now.... I need to quit my daytime work so I can spend more time Training around.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Based on the info on hoseeker.com, this is a 4-6-2 Pacific steam engine. The boiler weight really should sit squarely on the six drivers. The front truck (4) and the rear set (2) are mainly for guidance. 

There are two things that can tilt the boiler forward putting weight on the forward truck. The most common is the draw bar from the tender. These usually only have one way they go on. And some times the get bent or warped. This can cause either the boiler or tender to tilt. Either can cause operating issues. Most steam engines get the right side electrical connection from the boiler and the left side of the tender. Some use the draw bar as the connection from the tender to the boiler. Others use a wire. Others do not use the tender for pick up. A test to understand the thus issue is to disconnect the draw bar from one side. That may change the operation of the engine. You may have to jury rig a wire between the draw bar and what it connects to. 

The second possibility has to do with the traction tires. The wheels that have the tires are grooved. The diameter of the bottom of the groove is smaller than the the other drivers by twice the thickness of the tires. While this is a small amount, depending on which wheels have the tire, it can be a problem. The result can be a tilt or bounce during operation that will cause erratic electrical connection. Often, the traction tire is required for good electrical contact as well as wheel traction. A new set of tires will be required to complete the tuneup of the engine.
Good luck,
Larry
llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

I was able to get a new traction band, which improved the loco very much. I also cleaned out the plastic gears and re greased them with the same stuff I use for my Genie garage door opener with a large worm gear.. It too improved the performance. I still don't feel that it is running top notch.... I now seem to think that it has a lot to do with the fact of the non flatness of my temp lay out. It is on a hard surface but the track does not lay true flat.. I notice that the train runs better is some parts than others... Next Time I get back to a train store.. or some place with a more stable lay out I'll see if it will run there...... Thanks for your help...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Jean! First of all, let me say that, personally, I would never assume gender from a name; especially yours. One of my best friends growing up was named Jean-Paul. But never mind.

A couple of observations from your latest post. First of all, be careful using any old grease to lube your locomotives. The stuff that works great on your garage door opener which measures its torque in foot-pounds may totally gum up your little loco which generates a tiny fraction of that. You should use a plastic-compatible hobby grease. These are widely available at hobby stores. You also need to be careful with the quantity. A little of that stuff goes a long way.

While you may be right about the quality of your track (poor electrical connectivity between the segments would definitely cause the symptoms you're seeing), did you ever evaluate Larry's suggestion about the tender connection screwing up the balance and tracking of your loco? Of my 6 steamers, I've had that problem on 3... two of those right out of the box. That's a common enough occurrence (admittedly over a small sample) that I would double check if I were you. If your loco is digging in or riding light (especially on one of the pickup wheels) that would cause your issues as well.


----------



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello again,
I understand what you have told me about the grease.... I will get he proper stuff... I just used that because I felt it was safe for plastic.... So yes... point taken... cleaning and proper greasing are in order.... As far as the Tender/boiler relationship go.... My tender is a hunk of free riding plastic. more or less a hobo..... So that should have nothing to do with the ground.... I should have mentioned that in a post or two above.....

One thing I really notice is that when the HO plastic track does not sit true on the surface of the floor, the train has problems (loss of power) I simply make the track it flat by pushing it down with my finger and she chugs along.........Funny thing about this train is that it was given to me (or my brother) when we were kids..... My dad and Uncle set it up on a rug (just as they would have done with an O-27 from their childhood) They never got the engine to run very well.... I'm thinking that was part of the problem in the beginning....... Then put into a box for 50 years or so dry rotted the traction band (which I replaced.) and also gummed up the original grease..... Now I come along and do not correctly clean and grease it.... run it on slightly warped track.... and wonder why the thing isn't screaming down the rail.............That's where I'm at now....

So I see you are a Connecticut Valley Railroad Guy...... I used to live in the Windham area as a kid.... spent many hours walking the defunct railroad beds and smoking cigarettes and looking cool and occasionally throwing things off of the granite bridge embankments to the road below...... That's what you did in the sticks for a fun time......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Connecticut Valley railroad is me. I model it (as it should have been), and I'm a volunteer with the Friends of the Valley Railroad in Essex. My son attends Eastern CT State University in Willimantic.

I thought all you "Silly Willys" did heroin for amusement!


----------



## Jean Martin (Feb 27, 2015)

Heroin?? Ouch! No I never liked needles. I actually prefer sunny weather, friendly people and full time employment: Which is why I left I left at 17 and choose to live amongst the ancestors of the reason y'all have so many civil war monuments commending marksmanship..... But unfortunately I still maintain some of my wise guy New England attitudes.. I'm trying to get better though. I'm a work in progress... Like my trains. 
My Dad has told me that back during the war (WWII) the Connecticut Valley railroads were bustling with activity.... I only saw the end of this, when we would shop in downtown Willimantic on Saturdays. Even then it was rare to see much train activity. They have made the railways that I used to play on bike paths..... I'd rather see a a big old steam locomotive belching out black smoke and clouds of filth, then to see a dude with tight pants and a helmet eating granola, speeding down those formerly useful byways.... 

I truly appreciate your interest and your reply, and hope you enjoyed mine. I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jean Martin said:


> But unfortunately I still maintain some of my wise guy New England attitudes.. I'm trying to get better though. I'm a work in progress... Like my trains.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure Willimantics reputation for being the heroin capital of the Northeast was ever really deserved. Sure , there was a problem, as there will be in any town with high poverty and unemployment. But I think it was local newsies seeking a story more than anything.

Willimantic used to be a big railroad town. There still is some Providence and Worcester action up there, and the rails down by the river are still there and in use. The New Haven's former Air Line from NYC to Boston is now a rail trail connecting East Hampton on the Connecticut River to Willimantic, with plans to get to Massachusetts. The actual Connecticut [River] Valley line between Old Saybrook and Middletown ran passengers from the steamship dock to the various resorts along the valley. Historically, there was never more than a few light industries on that part of the line, the last being a coal'fired power plant just south of Middletown. Steam rules there again, though, since that line was saved and leased to the Valley Railroad Company, which operates the Essex Steam Train and Riverboat. We have two Mikados and a Consolidation in steam (although the latter is laid up for maintenance pending its 15 year inspection).


----------

